# Radio Antenna replacement?



## PanamaQg18 (Jan 19, 2003)

whatz up peolpe does anyone knows about a replacement for or ugly antenna. maybe a bmw style?


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to the B15 forum... not an engine related question.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

all you need is to go to the autoparts store and buy one with a universal adapter(s) and it will fit fine.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey check the 350Z antenna. Nice looking piece that bolts in and works well. It will fit a B15 but NOT a B14 (B14s have different antenna threading). A bit pricey though if you get it through a Nissan dealer.


----------



## SentraFi (Sep 25, 2002)

PanamaQg18 said:


> whatz up peolpe does anyone knows about a replacement for or ugly antenna. maybe a bmw style?


Just chop your stock one down to 16". Paint the exposed metal black. Looks great and reception is unchanged.


----------



## Berto SE-R (Jul 10, 2003)

There Is A Replacement Antennea That Is Some Kind Of Euro Style Of Some Sort. I Saw It Somewhere I Just Don't Remember Where. I Got To Look.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

bought mine for $15 on ebay :cheers:


----------



## PanamaQg18 (Jan 19, 2003)

wHAT about the BMW M3 style antenna does anyone try


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

hey man I can try getting you a pic of my friend's B15 with the 350Z antenna on it. A word about the $15 eBay antennas... they kinda flop around in the wind while you drive and reception actually seems a little worse. But for $15 some would say, who cares.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

a 350z antenna fits in? how does it look, any pics... as for chpopping a stock one down, do you live in open area, i cant see it not affecting reception, what about AM?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

37 stickies said:


> a 350z antenna fits in? how does it look, any pics... as for chpopping a stock one down, do you live in open area, i cant see it not affecting reception, what about AM?


I'm bumping this a year later...my damned antenna hits the trees everytime I drive down this road by my house and it has gotten so annoying I am going to buy a 350Z or aftermarket antenna. So what he said..does anyone have pics of it on an SE-R or have their been a Nissan unit made since for the SE-R that isnt so tall?


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

My friend has one on his B15. Just get one, you wont have to worry if it looks good or not because it matches perfectly with the car and it looks pretty tight. Its a popular mod here in Hawaii... I wish it fit B14s too because I would have one myself.


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

does anyone have an actual cost of the antenna? i dont want to go to the stealership and have them tell me its 80$ b/c i am sure its prolly around that price.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Dav5049915 said:


> does anyone have an actual cost of the antenna? i dont want to go to the stealership and have them tell me its 80$ b/c i am sure its prolly around that price.


cheapest ive found so far is here
http://www.courtesyparts.com/Mercha...n=PROD&Store_Code=CP&Product_Code=28215-Z3303
I havent checked any our our sponser sites yet but I'de prefer to buy from them over anyone else.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

http://www.calcarcover.com/product.aspx?s=on&id=892

Just ordered mine


----------



## Dav5049915 (Sep 26, 2004)

that 350z one looks HOT! i might have to get it, Nickzac, let me know how that one you ordered fits.


----------

